# eircom broadband and free view setanta sports



## Roundy# (29 Sep 2008)

Got eircom broadband 3 months ago, and one of the reasons i went for it was because they offered free viewing of setanta sports. To date this has been nothing but disappointing. Whenever i want to watch anything (ie munster v leinster last night) I've been told that the service is currently not operating to view (ie the setanta viewing, my broadband is working fine) Anyone else been frustrated with this so called bonus???


----------



## pator (29 Sep 2008)

Open to correction but my memory was that it is only Setanta Ireland that is available and not Setanta sports 1 or 2.  
From the highlights it looked like the rugby was on setanta 1


----------

